# Dollar General Corp ( DG )



## sam (Mar 16, 2012)

what do you guys think about DG? seems like a solid company

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=DG


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The market definitely likes this stock - it has doubled from its IPO in late 2009.

At this point they appear to be fairly valued to slightly overvalued with a PE of 21 and a modest growth rate.

It is a quality company and you won't lose your shirt but I think the chances it doubles again is small as the discout store space is getting very crowded and WMT and TGT are moving downscale and opening up smaller stores to compete with them. With those headwinds on the horizon and its current generous valuation it may not be a good time to enter this one.

If you like charts, its chart looks really good.


----------

